# new shop in bedfordshire



## JAYLOU1 (Oct 19, 2007)

did any one visit the new shop which opened yesterday? if so whats the verdict Super Reps Specialist Reptile Shop


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i knwo someone who did, i want to go there too!


JAYLOU1 said:


> did any one visit the new shop which opened yesterday? if so whats the verdict Super Reps Specialist Reptile Shop


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

We visited... give the shop a break being the first day open.. nothing to go crazy about, and as usual filled with people and their kids treating it a bit like a zoo. Quality of their live food could be better. Early days so things can only get better... time will tell.


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

were they well stocked (livefood) and what reps did they have in??


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

are they open bank holiday monday?


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

Lots of crickets but not so many hoppers... no morios in... the usual reps.. lots of BDs, couple of CWDs, couple of frilled dragons, long tailed lizards, a few varieties of geckos, spiders and snakes but as we are lizard people didn't take a lot of notice of those really.. oh a few tortoises too. Don't know if the shop is open bank holiday Monday, sorry.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

> i knwo someone who did, i want to go there too!


Andrew and I plan to take the good old X5 bus there one weekend at the start of next term. He's from Bedford so should be able to get us there nice and quickly. You're welcome to join us if you wish.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol its about 30 mins from grahams, so ill nick a lift off him!!! your welcome to grab a lift..... that bus sounds scarey!


amazoncat said:


> Andrew and I plan to take the good old X5 bus there one weekend at the start of next term. He's from Bedford so should be able to get us there nice and quickly. You're welcome to join us if you wish.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

just looked on there website and says bankhloidays 11-4:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

> lol its about 30 mins from grahams, so ill nick a lift off him!!! your welcome to grab a lift..... that bus sounds scarey!


The bus is pretty scary - I have a habit of being sick on it :blush: but it's normally the best way for us to get out of Cambridge if we don't go by train. We may well take you up on that offer at some point.


----------



## super reps (Jan 24, 2008)

hi everyone,
our live food had to be deliverd wednesday cos of the bank holiday. we had lots of hoppers but they sold in the first hour. we also lost at lot crickets in transport so was short for weekend. new order going tuesday. 

thankyou to everyone who came and surported us on our first weekend of trading.


----------



## simate (Apr 23, 2005)

As there's a few threads on this I'm just repeat posting my experience with them today......

Righto, I just got back from http://www.superreps.co.uk/, I only live about 2 miles from them. I met the owners Chris and Beverley who were both very nice, professional and chatty (Chris was serving mostly). I bought a tub of medium crickets for £2 which is a bargain compared to Jap Koi plus I save about a fiver on fuel getting there! I did tell Chris or Bevs father in law to get his finger out with the website but he can't as he's waiting for feedback from Chris but they've been so busy since opening that's why the site is only 1 page at the moment. It will be finished soon no doubt.

The shop isn't big but it's big enough for what's being sold, they do have a good selection of reptiles and at realistic prices too. There was an adult male bearded dragon which was a right character, they got him out as a customer was thinking of getting a beardie so they let her handle one, and were giving her sound advice on the equpment needed etc, no pushy sales tactics or talking to her like she was an idiot because she was new to it all, I was impressed anyway.

I was going to take some pictures to post on here but it was quite busy, I may go back in on Tuesday which is my next day off and see if it's possible. 

Having gone in there has made me think I need more pets lol. I'll get the wife to come round in the end lol.

Well worth a visit imo.

Good luck Chris and Beverley, I do hope you succeed, work hard and keep up the good work and I'm sure you will, I may even see if you need a new member of staff at some point :whistling2: lol.


----------



## simate (Apr 23, 2005)

Sorry to drag up suuuuuch an old thread but this place has shut down now. I have no idea why or when. I went to buy a snake setup for a Royal only to find the windows covered in newspaper. 

I can only guess business was slow or something. Such a shame.


----------

